# NES Left4Dead



## Vaelarsa (Mar 11, 2010)

Funniest thing I've seen in a while.

[yt]sTTAvw0-Bms[/yt]

If you want to download it / more info, here's the site:
http://sites.google.com/site/ericdavidruth/game-left4dead


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 11, 2010)

This is amazing.
*Downloads*


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy fucking awesomesauce...


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 11, 2010)

I 'gasmed *is downloading*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

I watched a video of that a while ago. It looked awesome. *downloads as well*


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

I love you OP.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

awesomesauce but wouldn't you know it, black man dies first


----------

